# Ys1028JA disappointment



## kidastra

So I am finally getting around to closing the machine after using it since December, very disappointed the way this has held up, both tracks are worn due to the weight of the machine I'm guessing, I use the machine on a very sloped driveway only, and one side auger is completely worn down, no teeth remaining at all. Unit was bought in December 2018. Not sure how to add pictures, but I'll add them once I figure it out

First post is negative I know, I also own a Honda hss724ct, and an older hs624 i'm hoping to be around a while


----------



## kidastra




----------



## nwcove

with all do respect.....all that damage appears to be from operator error.


----------



## kidastra

auger it could be, but only 1 side is like that, are they black right through, because no paint missing. Tracks i can't see how, up and down the inclined drive way, no steps. the damage is down the middle where the track and wheel meet


----------



## micah68kj

Welcome to SBF. 
Seems if only one side.is worn the skids/shoes were never properly set? I can't speak to the track issues. This is the first negative post on Yamaha blowers in my memory. Everyone who owns them is 
always saying what great machines they are. That's a nice looking machine. Have you contacted Yamaha and discussed the track situation? I don't think that is caused by machine weight but it may be possible under certain conditions, I guess.


----------



## kidastra

bottom of the bucket has no scrapes either, almost seems like the auger came like that. I bleed Yamaha blue, I hate to have these issues. Truth be told, not many 1028's out there so not many to point out issues. I can't even find a parts list without looking t the japan model ysf1070t


----------



## orangputeh

can't speak of tracks but auger worn on one side and not the other speaks of either bad adjustment of skids/scraper bar or perhaps the auger housing? have seen both on a Honda. if you can put machine on flat surface and look at it from front ground level , what do you see?

is the bucket cocked? are the augers cocked? I have no experience with Yamahas but the tracked units must be close to a honda. I have seen tweeked Honda buckets that have caused this. hopefully it just needs readjustments to the skids and/scraper.

with a sloped drive , you may need a little more clearance. what I do is put paint stirring sticks under the scraper with the height adjustment in the middle level and then adjust skids. That works for my drive. Maybe you need more clearance on the worn side.

good luck.


----------



## kidastra

is the auger still use able? i thought about welding "teeth" back on


----------



## micah68kj

kidastra said:


> is the auger still use able? i thought about welding "teeth" back on


For many,many years snowblowers didn't have serrated or "toothed" augers. They supposedly break up ice and packed snow better than the smooth augers. It's not a huge deal not having them but my question, if I were in your situation, is why the heck did it happen? What misalignment or method of use caused this? 
Do what orangeputeh recommended and see where the problem is.


----------



## kidastra

Yes I plan on looking at it today, no blue paint missing from the bucket, skids seem to touch the floor, no paint missing from the auger. I just can't be sure I bought it like this, I didn't inspect it closely


----------



## leonz

*Yamaha 1028*



kidastra said:


> So I am finally getting around to closing the machine after using it since December, very disappointed the way this has held up, both tracks are worn due to the weight of the machine I'm guessing, I use the machine on a very sloped driveway only, and one side auger is completely worn down, no teeth remaining at all. Unit was bought in December 2018. Not sure how to add pictures, but I'll add them once I figure it out
> 
> First post is negative I know, I also own a Honda hss724ct, and an older hs624 i'm hoping to be around a while





kidastra said:


>


================================================================================================



Bonjour Mon Ami,


The condition of the treads leads me to ask if the driveway has a coarse base coat of asphalt rather than a finish coat? 

The only other thing would be that it the tread is spinning rather than gripping. How fast are you trying to work with this beautiful machine?

The tread would look like this after 8 or 10 years of heavy winter use.

Yamaha has apparently changed the hood design of the 1028 from 2017 and replaced the metal engine hood with a plastic one. 

Who ever set that snow blower up for you did not do a good job as the cross augers should not look like that at all. 

First you need to lower the auger housing to the ground;
Second if you have a bubble level you need to lay it across the front top edge of the cross auger housing and then wait for the bubble to settle;
Third after you check it for level you need to check it for vertical plumb on both sides and when you check it for vertical plumb you will be able to see if it is tilted to one side.

I believe you are going to find that the left skid on the rear is too high and causing that damage IF the cross auger housing is not level when raised 


If you are in need of a scrubbed driveway that would explain why the treads look like that if you have a rough undercoat that could cause it too just as trying to travel too fast would as well while clearing snow.

The left rear skid would have to be to high causing the wear on the cross auger like that. 

What does the scraper bar look like??


----------



## kidastra

Adding some pictures, the machine is at my storage so I can't always go take measures right away


----------



## kidastra

So I looked at the machine, again I can't see any paint missing from the bucket not sure if the augers sit higher or lower then the bucket, Honda tracks look new still so I don't think the pavement has anything to do with it, still can't find parts for this machine. Really considering selling it and counting it as a lesson learned.


----------



## kidastra

orangputeh said:


> can't speak of tracks but auger worn on one side and not the other speaks of either bad adjustment of skids/scraper bar or perhaps the auger housing? have seen both on a Honda. if you can put machine on flat surface and look at it from front ground level , what do you see?
> 
> is the bucket cocked? are the augers cocked? I have no experience with Yamahas but the tracked units must be close to a honda. I have seen tweeked Honda buckets that have caused this. hopefully it just needs readjustments to the skids and/scraper.
> 
> with a sloped drive , you may need a little more clearance. what I do is put paint stirring sticks under the scraper with the height adjustment in the middle level and then adjust skids. That works for my drive. Maybe you need more clearance on the worn side.
> 
> good luck.


everything looks level, i attached pictures


----------



## leonz

Mon Ami,

Call your Yamaha dealer it is a warranty issue it is nothing you did.


----------



## kidastra

leonz said:


> Mon Ami,
> 
> Call your Yamaha dealer it is a warranty issue it is nothing you did.


i'll try, but i really doubt they care to help


----------



## tadawson

They will care a heck of a lot less if you don't bother to ask . . .


----------



## kidastra

i already made the appointment


----------



## kidastra

Well it's at the dealer, they agree everything is odd. We will see.


----------



## leonz

Bonjour kidastra,

Its nice seeing that they apparently do not use much rock salt in your part of Montreal as you would have a lot of salt and ice damage showing in the cross auger housing. 

I am going to hazard a guess and say that the whole issue is the toothed scraper bar is inside the cross auger housing instead of outside of the cross auger housing. the scraper has no wear or worn paint on it.

Looking at your post number 20 and seeing the impeller housing close up it certainly looks odd as the silicone liner does not look to be flush with the rear of the impeller housing and it has an oddball piece of silicone near the top of the impeller housing. 

The sheet steel of the lower lip edge is pretty banged up and looking at the left mounting bolt for the scraper(right sided as you are facing it) is tilted downward a little and the left side weldment is pushed in.
I have been wrong before; but it is certainly odd as the lower lip of the cross auger housing is always flush and tight with the scraper bar on any snow thrower I have seen owned or used. 
The 2017 1028 and 824 that I have seen on you tube and on the Yamaha Canada web page/video have none of the tread damage that you have so that leads me to think that the right side open auger(left as you look at the image you were so kind to provide was the recipient of the wear and tear and rather than staying clear of the pavement the exposed cross auger drooped and the teeth of the open auger have worn prematurely. 


DO you have a very steep crown in the center of your driveway pavement???? If your drive way is as steep as you say it may have a steep crown in the center to allow the water to drain off and away to the sides quickly.

If you have a long level you can check this by measuring to find the center of the pavement width and then placing the level with one end edge at the center measurement and using a mirror to see how level it is.

I think and believe the scraper should be mounted on the outside of the cross auger housing rather than the inside as I have never seen damage like that as the scraper is supposed to take all that damage and wear on a single stage snow thrower or two stage snow blower and it has distorted the cross auger housing creating a bent housing. 

They should replace the cross auger housing and one or both open cross augers and the center support bar for you at no charge as someone dropped the ball here as the scraper bar shows absolutely no wear as far as I can see and the steel on the lower lip of the cross auger housing is bent and damaged (I have never seen that). A small bubble level will tell you if the auger shafts are level which I suspect that they are not level and the right open cross auger is out of plumb as the center support bar for the gearbox does not appear to be plumb either.

Avec certitude(for sure) this damage is not a result of anything you did.


----------



## kidastra

Bonjour, wow lots of information, I noticed the damaged housing, I just assumed the scraper was supposed to be on the inside. I'll keep you updated once I know more


----------



## leonz

Bonjour kidastra,

Do you have any news as yet????

I hope that they replace the tracks for you as they should not look like that after one season.

I cannot believe that the electromagnetic clutch for this beautiful snow blower is causing you problems 
But as it seems the track drive system for your 1028 is also an issue due to the tractor tread damage 
from slippage. 

The track rubber certainly looks different on your snow blower compared to the rubber tracks on the 2017 models as there was no ribbing on the tractor tread base rubber between the treads.

Would you mind taking a photo image of that beautiful snow blower with the hood off?? 
Mon Ami, (My friend) she should not be too embarrassed as the Resident Snowblower Medecins(Doctors) 
here are only interested in maintaining the health of that beautiful snow blower. 

Je, nous(I, We) look forward to hearing from you about the visit to the Yamaha dealer as Elle should not 
be sick like this in any case.

I hope that they repair son (her) at no charge to you as elle (she) should not look like that. 


Leon


----------



## kidastra

it's still at the dealer, won't know anything until they call, snowblower is not the priority, and i gave them all summer


----------



## aldfam4

leonz said:


> Bonjour kidastra,
> 
> Do you have any news as yet????
> 
> I hope that they replace the tracks for you as they should not look like that after one season.
> 
> I cannot believe that the electromagnetic clutch for this beautiful snow blower is causing you problems
> But as it seems the track drive system for your 1028 is also an issue due to the tractor tread damage
> from slippage.
> 
> The track rubber certainly looks different on your snow blower compared to the rubber tracks on the 2017 models as there was no ribbing on the tractor tread base rubber between the treads.
> 
> Would you mind taking a photo image of that beautiful snow blower with the hood off??
> Mon Ami, (My friend) she should not be too embarrassed as the Resident Snowblower Medecins(Doctors)
> here are only interested in maintaining the health of that beautiful snow blower.
> 
> Je, nous(I, We) look forward to hearing from you about the visit to the Yamaha dealer as Elle should not
> be sick like this in any case.
> 
> I hope that they repair son (her) at no charge to you as elle (she) should not look like that.
> 
> 
> Leon


To the original poster and Leonz, in post #12 on this thread, picture #1 shows the the belly pan area lower on the left side than the right side, guessing in the area of a 1/4" to 1/2". Never had a track system so take this information with caution. Could this cause problems for kidastra?


----------



## leonz

Good morning Aldfam,

I can see what you are referring and it looks weird at first simply due to the fact that there is a collar on the inside of the driven sprocket on the right side.

The picture image is not centered and I believe that that is why it looks like that as our fellow member from Quebec was holding that beautiful snow blower up with his left arm and hand and using his right arm to use his smart phone to take the picture image.

I do not remember if both sides have a removable locking pin or not but I believe only one side does have the removable pin. to turn that beautiful snowblower leaving one track to move separately and the opposing track as locked. 

I had hoped to see steering brakes on this years model as they have them on the units sold in Europe from what I have seen.


----------



## kidastra

leaned on handles to take pics, pin on both sides


----------



## kidastra

got news finally, tracks not warranty, seems like the auger will be though. Think i'll sell it maybe


----------



## leonz

Well, if that is the case I would trade it in on a 1332 at another dealer after they fix and they put the scraper bar on the outside where it is supposed to be for you and getting the new cross auger housing installed which also needs to be done and if they start whining you can tell them that you will call Yamaha Canada first and the attorney general David Lametti in Ottowa second as whoever put that thing together was either high or drunk or just knew nothing about snow blowers.

OH, and by the way you have plenty of life left in those tracks. you only replace them when the lugs are gone.


----------



## crazzywolfie

have you tried contacting someone higher up at yamaha? if tracks are that worn after 1 season of lite used there must definitely be something wrong with the quality of the tracks or whoever set the machine up at the dealer/factory screwed up.


----------



## kidastra

they claim it is from rocks, i'm a service manager at a car dealership, calling higher doesn't ever help


----------



## crazzywolfie

and i would maybe believe that for the 1 track but not the other that shows excessive wear. you never know. if a dealer screws up do they admit it or try to brush it off? sometimes a bit of pressure from above might help. it is not like those things are cheap. if you paid for it with credit card you could maybe see if there is some sort of extra warranty on it that might cover the repair. it is not even like this winter was that bad. it was very mild this winter. might have been lucky if the outdoor rinks around me were open for a 30 days total around here and i am only 6 hours west of you.


----------



## leonz

Mon Ami;


Calling the attorney general in Ottowa will get you results if your call to Yamaha Canada does not result in an adequate solution. 

When "certain people" hear that you are going to call the attorney general In Ottowa unless the problems are solved by them to your satisfaction they get very nice and nervous quickly- it worked well for me with getting money for boiler controls that they were not going to refund my money to me-it works, it really does.

That thing needs work and the tracks should not have worn like that either so do not let them bullshit you in to being pushed away to obtain satisfaction and get them to replace the tracks as the rubber should not have broken up like that anyway. The original heavier rubber tracks for the 2017 models looked nothing like those.


----------



## kidastra

i'm just going to sell it, honda snowblowers hold up better. My 6 yamaha toys are great. Not so much the snowblower


----------



## kidastra

crazzywolfie said:


> and i would maybe believe that for the 1 track but not the other that shows excessive wear. you never know. if a dealer screws up do they admit it or try to brush it off? sometimes a bit of pressure from above might help. it is not like those things are cheap. if you paid for it with credit card you could maybe see if there is some sort of extra warranty on it that might cover the repair. it is not even like this winter was that bad. it was very mild this winter. might have been lucky if the outdoor rinks around me were open for a 30 days total around here and i am only 6 hours west of you.


yeah not many snowfalls here, paved driveways no rocks in site


----------



## kidastra

Well I sold it,


----------



## leonz

I am sorry to hear that you sold it. 

Your snow blower problems were created by 
some samsonite gorilla at the Yamaha shop where 
you bought it.

"You" did nothing wrong.


----------



## kidastra

Actually the buyer backed out, I had to show him the problems,


----------



## crazzywolfie

i hate dealing with people like that. clearly doesn't read the add or look at the pics and wants it till they start seeing stuff wrong with it in person. if only they had read the add or looked at the pics they would have saved you both time and headache but i bet your also having to deal with tons of idiot that are likely low balling you on the machine since they are reading the ad and seeing what is wrong with it


----------



## kidastra

Lol yep, the offers I'm getting are really dumb


----------



## leonz

Hello Kidastra,

I thought you said it was at the dealers shop getting repaired? Did you call Yamaha Canada? I would hold onto it have them repair it rather than sell it as you have a machine that will outperform everything on the market except a subcompact tractor with a single stage rear mount snow blower.

Don't get discouraged, as you will not get realistic offers even after you have it repaired.


----------



## snoopy152

kidastra said:


> So I am finally getting around to closing the machine after using it since December, very disappointed the way this has held up, both tracks are worn due to the weight of the machine I'm guessing, I use the machine on a very sloped driveway only, and one side auger is completely worn down, no teeth remaining at all. Unit was bought in December 2018. Not sure how to add pictures, but I'll add them once I figure it out
> 
> First post is negative I know, I also own a Honda hss724ct, and an older hs624 i'm hoping to be around a while


I have a YS928J that's 10 yrs old.... One thing I discovered, is that the skids on these Yamahas are woefully inadequate. Like other snow-blowers, the skids should be located on either side of the bucket, NOT behind it. Unfortunately I learned the hard way.... Some guys have modified their Yamaha, by adding roller-blade wheels to the rear sides of the bucket to prevent the bottom of bucket from scraping off the ground and damaging the auger blades. This is "ok" but not ideal because of their placement near the rear side of bucket ... However, I suggest either getting after-market skids that attach to either side of the bucket, or getting someone to fabricate them for you... This way, the bucket stays uniformly off of the ground (see pic below).


----------



## Darkwoods

It is definitely a bit strange that such a high end machine doesn’t have a skid option for the sides of the Auger housing? Honda and Yamaha both have auger height adjustment for their tracked machines, with Honda having the drilled holes for skids on the sides.

I used my new 928hssctd without skids after a snowfall and despite being careful, I still scratched up the underside of the housing a little bit, while clearing an uneven driveway.

Even with an Auger housing that is slightly misaligned,the side skids will take the damage before your Auger housing and auger does. Insurance for your machine.


----------



## snoopy152

Darkwoods said:


> It is definitely a bit strange that such a high end machine doesn’t have a skid option for the sides of the Auger housing? Honda and Yamaha both have auger height adjustment for their tracked machines, with Honda having the drilled holes for skids on the sides.
> 
> I used my new 928hssctd without skids after a snowfall and despite being careful, I still scratched up the underside of the housing a little bit, while clearing an uneven driveway.
> 
> Even with an Auger housing that is slightly misaligned, the side skids will take the damage before your Auger housing and auger does. Insurance for your machine.


Note also that the skids in the pics above also protrude outward beyond the front of the bucket. The skids are long to prevent the auger from coming in contact with another vertical surface (e.g. patio step, sidewalk curb, etc.) before the auger does. Had these machines been engineered a little better, they would have made the bucket extend out past the auger blades to prevent damage to the auger in these sorts of situations.


----------



## Ziggy65

Having the augers extend beyond the bucket allows these machines to chew into hard packed snow better and ride up less than machines with recessed augers. 
I imagine Yamaha engineers had this in mind when they designed these machines.


----------

